# Christmas Eve piglets



## Royd Wood (Dec 24, 2012)

I remember writing the date on the calander 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days ago, shouting to all in range ''we have piglets due Christmas day
Well 11 little Large Black / Hampshires popped out tonight and all is well.
Merry Christmas to all and go easy on the sherry

First one to pop out


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Dec 24, 2012)

That is just wonderful! Congradulations!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Yay cute!!! Congrats!!!  *


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome...


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 25, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats on your Christmas piglets!!!

And no sherry here - I'm working 12 hours today


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)




----------

